
Gokrazy – a pure-Go userland for Raspberry Pi 3 appliances - FiloSottile
https://gokrazy.github.io/
======
tony-allan
Cool idea.

I wonder if its possible to support C.H.I.P
([https://getchip.com](https://getchip.com)) or 32-bit Raspberry Pi's?

